
Delaware Considers Using Blockchain Technology - Osiris30
http://www.wsj.com/articles/delaware-considers-using-blockchain-technology-1462145802
======
BenoitP
> move state archival records onto the open-ledger technology known as
> blockchain

> blockchain’s security and low cost

> We’ll start with low-risk things

TL;DR:

Signed documents registry first; contracts maybe later.

